# need help



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

need to know has any one gotten (I know its ghetto)! a new key and remote from anywhere cheaper than 200.00 in TX? Please let me know need one! Thanks!


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Goto Courtesy Nissan for the key and buy the remote on eBay for about $25


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

sweet thanks


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Check the aftermarket. there out there.


----------



## dstrawsb (Nov 20, 2003)

*I got one from e-bay!*



Nssnman said:


> Check the aftermarket. there out there.


My 2000 only had one, so I bought a pair off e-bay for $15.

Good luck!


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

i got an anniversary edition key off of ebay for $30 and trophy nissan cut and programmed it for free.


----------

